# Welche Firmen sind da?



## Hellbringer (17. August 2010)

Hallo ich hatte gerade im Internet und auf der Gamscom Seite in erfahrung bringen wollen welche Firmen auf der Messe sind?

Auf der GamesCom Seite gibt es zwar einen hallenplan aber auf dem kann man nicht sehen wo die Firmen ihren Stand haben. 

hat wer Infos dazu?


----------



## zcei (18. August 2010)

Kauf dir ne PCGH  Da ist im moment ein geiler Hallenplan drin, mit Belegung


----------

